# Do It Yourself Grooming



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Can anyone advise on a good resource (preferably a video) on Havanese grooming. It would have to be for a complete beginner (me). I already bathe her myself, and quite enjoy doing it, but I would really like to try trimming her myself. I plan to basically keep her in a puppy cut. I certainly have the time and patience to learn, as long as my gal, Casey doesn't mind being my guinea pig ;-)


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry, i dont have any videos to recommend. I really just learned to do it by trial & error. But i quickly got the hang of it. It took me awhile before i was brave enough to try & cut Tripps hair off. But once i did i couldnt be stopped!
I only cut hair with scissors & not clippers. This pic was taken before he was finished getting his hair cut. But his hair was almost to the floor. I would LOVE to see a dvd on cutting their hair though.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

The Havanese Fanciers of Canada are publishing a compete book of Show and Pet grooming. It is still in the compiling stage, but hopefully it will be published this fall. As the time comes I'll post more about it.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I think Melissa was talking about doing one here awhile back(i think!). They took a poll and everything but not sure what happened with that.


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Tripp looks great! I would be so happy to be able to do that myself.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Debbie, I would love to have that book and Melissa's video too. 

Elaina, if you find a groomer you like and if she allowed you to watch her bathe and groom Casey, you would learn a lot. Also, you might want to check with your breeder if she would show you how to do it. My breeder has helped me a lot. 

Considering that I like to keep Benji and Lizzie in a longish puppy coat, my breeder and groomer recommended the equipment that I should use. 

Good luck!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Debbie, I would love to have that book and Melissa's video too.
> 
> Elaina, if you find a groomer you like and if she allowed you to watch her bathe and groom Casey, you would learn a lot. Also, you might want to check with your breeder if she would show you how to do it. My breeder has helped me a lot.
> 
> ...


Poornima~ Would you share what it is you use on them, please?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Poornima~ Would you share what it is you use on them, please?


Sure, Leslie. In addtion to what my breeder and groomer recommended, I ordered a few more items for my own use. They both are pros and I needed more help to create the look I want. I am still learning. 

Here's the list: (Most products were ordered from PetEdge)

1) 4" straight ball nosed shears for hard to reach areas around eyes and nose.
2) Master Grooming Tools 5900 Series Shears: Straight Sheer 7 1/2 "
3) Clipper: Andis AG-2, Blade size 10 (for cleaning up pads, around poop shoot), Blade 7FC (for belly shaving, spray Kool Lube before using the blade so that the skin will not be irritated by hot blade), Kool Lube
4) Snap on Combs: Oyster #10 (1 1/4")- for trimming the coat
5) Fromm 6 1/2"Curved Shears with Ball tip (for trimming coat around the paws) 
6) Miller's Forge nail clippers and Syptic powder
7) Ear cleaning solution (I got this from my vet and I gently pull out hair with my fingers)
8) Mark Kolbe brushes
9) Greyhound comb
10 ) Flea comb

I am not comfortable using the clipper on the pads, I use the small shears. I also use the long shears to trim the bangs and coat for Benji. Lizzie has never had a coat trim except for her bangs.

I hope I can groom Benji and Lizzie like my groomer someday. She was just great with them. I have already called her a couple of times for help and she has been so nice. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poornima, I am so glad to hear that you are going to do the grooming yourself!! I started to do it a little less than a year ago, I am still not perfect at it, but I am getting better and better. I just bought the Laube clippers, which I love!! The blades I bought were a little too short for Logan and Lily, but they will grow back, and actually, I love Lilys cut!! Lexi got a scissor cut and bath today only because I am waiting for the right length blade for her. It was costing me $90 every 5 weeks, and my dogs HATED going to the groomers. So, it turns out to save me money and a lot less stress on the pups!! I am sure that you will do a fabulous job!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Poornima, that is a great list.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Esterella, thank you! 

Laurie, thanks for the encouraging words. I would love to see the pictures of your groomed furbabies. I so lucked out with my groomer back in CA, she adored Benji and Lizzie and always gave me the first appointment so they wouldn't need to wait. But the cost of the grooming does add up, doesn't it? I just hope that I don't mess up too much to ruin their cuteness. :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

CaseysMom said:


> Can anyone advise on a good resource (preferably a video) on Havanese grooming. It would have to be for a complete beginner (me). I already bathe her myself, and quite enjoy doing it, but I would really like to try trimming her myself. I plan to basically keep her in a puppy cut. I certainly have the time and patience to learn, as long as my gal, Casey doesn't mind being my guinea pig ;-)


Elaina,
You might first talk to your breeder for some pointers and if he/she lives close enough to you, ask if you can go over and have them give you an in person demonstration.

There is also good info with pictures on the YuppyPuppy Havanese web site you might want to check out. I don't have the web address at my fingertips, but do a google search and you will find it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont think you can EVER ruin their cuteness!!! Lily and Logan are very short right now. But their heads are and tails are longer. I have always kept mine in puppy cuts, all their lives as I am unable to keep up an brush everyday with all that I have going on. I would take a picture, but I just turned the camerad on and the battery is dead!!! Must have overused it during vacation. You will do fine, and you are not showing your guys, so if you cut a little short, its hair, it will grow back!! 

I remember as a kid, my mom kept my hair in a pixie short haircut, and she used to say it was "good for my hair" as the more you cut it, the better and faster it will grow back and the thicker it will be. Well... not so sure I still believe that - but we can all hope!! hehe


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff will barely let me brush him, let alone cut his hair. I think I will always take him to the groomer - I enjoy having all my fingers.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Sure, Leslie. In addtion to what my breeder and groomer recommended, I ordered a few more items for my own use. They both are pros and I needed more help to create the look I want. I am still learning.
> 
> Here's the list: (Most products were ordered from PetEdge)
> 
> ...


*Where did you get these?*


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Great list Poornima - thanks for sharing.

I'll tell a funny story on myself - a groomer I am not. I've been growing out Buddy's coat (Maltese) for a year and it's obviously never going to be pretty. He's thick and curly and it's still short. With the exception of the head, face, chest, tail and ears, he's one funny looking boy. So hey, I'm a big girl, I've trimmed him before. I'm going to do him a favor and get him scissored down before we move to the heat. Well I forgot he'd chewed off his hiny hair and when I cut off the top layer...I had a baboon butt! What's worse is that I then went to work on his legs and cut off his pretty, straight lovely leg hair. So you've got this poof ball on sticks look. I decided to stop when my girls said he looked so ugly and what was I doing to him? So now I really need a professional. ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Lisa the description of Buddy's hair cut is priceless, I think we need pictures...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> *Where did you get these?*


A friend bought it for me at the Nationals last year. I am trying to find my contact info for the brushes and I can't seem to locate it...my older computer had died suddenly and some of the stuff was lost on it. :frusty:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Poornima - I hope you don't mind, but I copied Susan's info that she sent us. Here's the link to Mark's web site to order either the nylon bristle or wire pin brush. http://webpages.charter.net/kolmar.havanese/kolmar.havanese/kwbrochure.pdf

Or you can contact him by: Contact Mark Kolbe @ 951-332-0332 or 619-254-5546
or by email [email protected]. They are $35 each until the supply runs out and he's got a paypal link now.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Sure, Leslie. In addtion to what my breeder and groomer recommended, I ordered a few more items for my own use. They both are pros and I needed more help to create the look I want. I am still learning.
> 
> Here's the list: (Most products were ordered from PetEdge)
> 
> ...


Wondering if anyone has had any luck with this. After many attempts at winging it, I broke down and ordered this list, recommended by Poornima. If someone has tried this and would like to post pictures of their work, I would love to see it!


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

How to you shave with electric clippers? I wanted to shave Domino to 1/2 inch but the clippers just pushed the hair down and went right over it. I ended up scissoring. (very unevenly :frusty


----------

